# Tool Talk >  Assortment of 12 knives made from tools - photos

## Jon

Assortment of 12 knives made from tools.

























Previously:

Miniature hunting knife made from stainless steel bolt - video
Forging a Kunai throwing dagger from rebar - GIF
Folding coin knife - GIF
Knife cutting competition - GIF
Swiss Army knife wedding ring - video
1880 100-blade pocket knife - photos

----------

Andyt (Jul 20, 2019),

baja (Jul 20, 2019),

high-side (Jul 20, 2019),

Quinton 357 (Jul 19, 2019),

Saxon Violence (Jul 26, 2019),

Seedtick (Jul 19, 2019),

Sprig1 (Jul 20, 2019),

Tonyg (Jul 20, 2019)

----------


## Saxon Violence

Friend,

Where are these Photos_ FROM_? I'd like to know a bit more about the RR Spike Sword.

Saxon Violence

----------

